# Velo Swap -- Are You Going?



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

It's Velo Swap time again, coming up on October 24 at the Denver Coliseum. 

Are you going?

I've been disappointed the last two years and don't think I got my admission fee's worth. 

If you're going, do you go with a targeted list of things you're looking for? Or do you just like to browse? Do you just go for the free stuff (swag)?

Finally, any tips on getting discounts off the admission price?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Wouldn't miss it. I go every year.
I usually go with a goal of looking for a specific item, but I always ending up discovering a surprise or two. I thought the last few years were great. The stuff I bought and resold on eBay paid for everything else I bought and kept. I don't ususally pick up the free swag. It just ends up in the trash sooner or later. 
You can get a free ticket by renewing your Bicycle CO membership or at least you could last year. I have to check again. Besides isn't a ticket like $6. How cheap do you want it to be?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

So Mootsie, can I send you my list? I can't come this year - again.

Just kidding. Don't really " need" anything either. 

If I did attend, I'd likely bring home bargains like 50 pair of socks.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

If the weather is nice, 
I will probably be out riding...
Road or Mountain Bike? Hummm...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> So Mootsie, can I send you my list? I can't come this year - again.
> 
> Just kidding. Don't really " need" anything either.
> 
> If I did attend, I'd likely bring home bargains like 50 pair of socks.


Maybe I should start a shopping service for those who can't attend. Cost plus 30%. I'll even include a tube of Subaru lip balm that they give away.


----------



## BrokenBonz (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. I have found it to be a waste of time the last couple years.


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven't decided if I'm going or not. I have not been in a couple of years and if I go I'll end up spending money I don't have. So a ride might be safer for my checkbook.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been saving my pennies and dimes all summer. I can't wait.

I want:

wheels
shocks
socks
a box
rocks
a fox
and a seat.

and maybe a dura ace FD.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

suprcivic said:


> I've been saving my pennies and dimes all summer. I can't wait.


For anyone who attended, how was it?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> For anyone who attended, how was it?


Not too bad i got some good stuff. Campy Veloce brake set and rear deraler for $40 and an Ultegra crank and BB for $35.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

I dropped almost a full pound off of my bike for a mere $100! I got a set of ~1550 gram bontrager wheels for $70 to replace my ksyrium equipes and a full carbon fork (350g) to replace my stock alu steerer fork. Yesssssss!

I also picked up a dura ace FD, an XTR FD, XTR M960 chain rings and a bunch of free tires (used but plenty of life). 

I love the hunt.

My road bike now officially weighs 16.8 lbs with the pump, bottle cages, pedals and computer still on. Not bad for a scattante.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bought a vendor wrist band off a guy and got in an hour early. Best Veloswap so far. Had all the stuff I wanted 15 minutes before the public even got in. Score!


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

I went. Picked up a saddle, seatpost and rack for my winter beater for $10 each. Of couse, after two tickets (wife insisted on going) and parking, the deal is not nearly as good.

It was fun to look around at all the stuff though. I'll probably go by myself next year.

Paul


----------

